# Primordial Performance Androdrive sponsored log by Packers!



## packers6211 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok guys finally after almost three months and having shoulder surgery, the androdrive log will start up tomorrow! I've recentally gone from 242-227 and I'm looking to hit down to 215!!


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 1, 2012)

As always brother I'm in!


----------



## Resolve (Apr 1, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Apr 2, 2012)

In to see how good this stuff really is


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys really appreciate you guys joining! I'm interested to see how this works myself.


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Apr 2, 2012)

hen are you gonna start your stack and are you gonna do pct for this? is there a need for pct?


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 2, 2012)

Last couple days have been rough mentally, as one of my closet uncles, has been hospitalized. Theres nothing they can really do as his liver's shutting down from long time jack daniels abuse. My grandmother and some family members are on their way to Mobile AL to make the decision. Seeing my Dad and close family last few days has played a big mental impact on me. I managed to hit gym up still today! 

Cardio: 35 minutes treadmill

biceps: standing sup db curls 30lbs x 10,10,10


Hammer Curls: 30lbs x 8,8,8

superset with

straight barbell curls: 10,10,10

Concentraion curls: 25lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 3, 2012)

Feeling lil better but still trying to kick this crap out of my nose and head. Family doing ok, and keeping us informed. Dad seems to be in better shape today too so that's a plus. Long day at work though and our air is out freaing hottttttt!. Hit up 45 minutes on treadmill then chest. 

Chest:

flat db bench presses: 45lbs x 8,8,8,8 moved up 5lbs from last week and only felt a slight discomfort in shoulder which was an improvement!!!

pec-deck machine: 125lbs x 10,10,10

machine presses 125lbs x 10,10,10

3 sets 10 push ups.


----------



## jwa (Apr 4, 2012)

following on another board, but i'll sub in on here too!


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 4, 2012)

jwa said:


> following on another board, but i'll sub in on here too!



jwa?? One of my IF brothers??


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm on androdrive myself. week 3 @ 1/2 dose.
What are you goals with using this product?


----------



## ryansm (Apr 4, 2012)

Following bud


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome bro glad yall in. 



tallguy34 said:


> jwa?? One of my IF brothers??


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 4, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Following bud



I belive I'd be very let down if you werent in lol. Since you are the man that help make this happen!!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 4, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> I'm on androdrive myself. week 3 @ 1/2 dose.
> What are you goals with using this product?




I want 21 inch arms lol nah seriously I want to gain lean muscle mass and get my strength back up from having surgery back in Jan.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 4, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> I'm on androdrive myself. week 3 @ 1/2 dose.
> What are you goals with using this product?


How has it been going for you power?


----------



## jwa (Apr 5, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> jwa?? One of my IF brothers??



you know it!


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 5, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> How has it been going for you power?



Eric was on SHR and mentioned 1/2 dosing (3 caps in the morning) for mental focus and stim effect which was all I am after and for that it works very well.

My work has been hectic so I use andro drive to get 12 hours of work done in 8 so it doesn't cut into my gym time.

Also should mention I'm on 750 mg of test and 500mg of EQ per week.

I was a bit skeptical at first but for the money this stuff works even at 1/2 dose if being ramped up all day with solid mental focus is your goal.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 5, 2012)

Today was good day at work lot of laughs, but hot as hell. I went to gym after paying some bills! Day 4 today and I have just noticed a nice feeling of agression and moving up on my weights. I even tested the shoulder out by doing close grips for triceps. No pain at all, it seems to be only when doing reg bar bench so staying away from them a little longer. Side note, leaving tomorrow morning to Mobile, to meet with family and visit my uncle. They're planning on cutting his life support that night. 

Cadio 45 minutes 2.63 miles 

Triceps: 

seated db overhead presses: 50lbs 10,10,10

triceps rope pressdowns: 80lbs x 10,10,10

lying straight bar skull crushers: 85lbs x 8,8,8

straight bar reverse curls: 45lbs x 10,10,10

close grip bench press: 135lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## R1balla (Apr 5, 2012)

im in!


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 5, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Eric was on SHR and mentioned 1/2 dosing (3 caps in the morning) for mental focus and stim effect which was all I am after and for that it works very well.
> 
> My work has been hectic so I use andro drive to get 12 hours of work done in 8 so it doesn't cut into my gym time.
> 
> ...



Ha, I actually was skeptical as well. I wrote off androdrive when it was first announced to us. After being convinced to try it, I love it. Really suprised by how effective it can be.



packers6211 said:


> Today was good day at work lot of laughs, but hot as hell. I went to gym after paying some bills! Day 4 today and I have just noticed a nice feeling of agression and moving up on my weights. I even tested the shoulder out by doing close grips for triceps. No pain at all, it seems to be only when doing reg bar bench so staying away from them a little longer. Side note, leaving tomorrow morning to Mobile, to meet with family and visit my uncle. They're planning on cutting his life support that night.
> 
> Cadio 45 minutes 2.63 miles
> 
> ...



Glad there was no pain in that shoulder. Good luck with meeting with your family.


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 6, 2012)

ditto on the good luck and shoulder issues^^^


----------



## ryansm (Apr 7, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Eric was on SHR and mentioned 1/2 dosing (3 caps in the morning) for mental focus and stim effect which was all I am after and for that it works very well.
> 
> My work has been hectic so I use andro drive to get 12 hours of work done in 8 so it doesn't cut into my gym time.
> 
> ...



I ran 6 for a good time and then dropped to 3 with very little drop off. We market it as a neurosteroid and that is exactly what it is imo


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 7, 2012)

Today was an ok workout. Well cardio was just little weak. Seemed to be sluggish but managed 25 minutes and 1.4 miles. Then off to legs. 

Legs: 

seated leg ext: 120lbs x 12,12,12

seated leg curls: 110 x 12,12,12

Standing calf raises: 70lbs x 10,10,10 ver slow movement to feel the burn "gota get them cavles bigger"

leg presses: 4 plates x 10, 6 plates x 8,8 8 plates x 6


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 8, 2012)

Today shoulders then hit up some cardio. Still fighting some sinus issues but def still getting stronger. Update my uncles, still on life support. DR's say his brain activity isn't good, but they said what's wierd is his bp and heart rate is doing good. Tomorrow starts off softball league for me so no gym. 

Shoulders: 

seated db presses: 45lbs x 8,8,8

behind neck pull downs: 80lbs x 8,8,8

lat machine pull downs: 120lbs x 10,10,10

upright rows straight bar 45lbs x 10,10,10

db shoulder side raises: 10lbs x 10,10,10​


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 8, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Today was an ok workout. Well cardio was just little weak. Seemed to be sluggish but managed 25 minutes and 1.4 miles. Then off to legs.




I go through phases of cardio feeling like that, persistence is the key though. 25 minutes though is still credit where it is deserved.


----------



## R1balla (Apr 8, 2012)

looks good!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 9, 2012)

Off day today as league softball started. We went 1-1. First game I was 2-4 with a walk, then 2nd game 1-1 but oh crap was it funny. My lil short 5'5 fat arse 230lbs accidentlay bunted and make it to first safe haha. Guess them calves come in handy.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 10, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Guess them calves come in handy.


Functional strength rocks, lol!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 10, 2012)

No gym today. Was planning on hitting back and biceps, but on the way to gym, the wife calls and tells me my family from Guam and the ones that live in the states wanted us over for get together. I don't get to see my Aunt Jerry but 3 times in my life, and the others I see more often here and there. There was about 300 ribs, crab salad, shrimp, red rice OH YEAH!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 11, 2012)

Today hit up some back and biceps! Then did short cardio afterwards just a mile. Tomorrow doing a quick chest and short cardio as family is coming to our house lol. I fly out Sunday for tdy for work. I hate traveling without my family but at least I won't have to do this again. 

Back:

wide grip pull downs: 70lbs x 10,10,10

db rows: 40lbs x 8,8,8

back ext: 60lbs x 10,10,10

machine rows: 80lbs x 10,10,10

Biceps:

seated sup curls 35lbs x 8,8,8

concentration curls: 25lbs x 8,8,8

machine curls: 70lbs x 6,6,6

ez bar curls: 75lbs x 8,8,8

high pulley cable press downs: 50lbs x 10,10,10

cardio 17 min 1 mile.​


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 11, 2012)

Time to bust ass when you are back now


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 13, 2012)

No gym last couple days as family was leaving out, then late last night we got word my ucnle had passed. Sad thing is funeral's Monday and I'll be leaving out for tdy Sunday  But I know he's in Heaven asking God where the hot spots are for fishing lol. If everything goes ok I'll be able to hit gym tomorrow for a good chest/tri's workout. 

​


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good news is I just checked out the hotel pics of fitness area and it's bigger then most with a whole db set sweeeet.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 15, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Good news is I just checked out the hotel pics of fitness area and it's bigger then most with a whole db set sweeeet.


Ha, that is awesome.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 16, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Good news is I just checked out the hotel pics of fitness area and it's bigger then most with a whole db set sweeeet.


That is rare


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 16, 2012)

1 mile run on treadmill at hotel not bad one but def not like the one at my gym at home. I noticed across from my hotel though there's a nature trail and lake I may go running there tomorrow. Managed to hit chest up and gym hotel nice as it is, only has a full set of db's and bench but that's hit weight lifting wise. I found out that the military base where my training is has a gym so tomorrow will see if I can get pass or not. 

Chest:

db flat bench presses: 50lbs x 6,6,6 first time hitting those since surgery only slight slight discomfort still on the spot where bone was shaved

incline db presses: 40lbs x 8,8,8

db flyes: 20lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey man, its always good when you can get a workout in when not home. Might not be the best gym, but you can make the best of it (and it seems you did!)


----------



## Cork (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm reading this one, packers!


----------



## Resolve (Apr 17, 2012)

It hasn't been too long since your surgery - the fact that you can do db presses at all is awesome!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah bro I just wish it would go away lol. I know it will take time and the other two spots don't ever hurt just that one spot the bone got taking off. 


 Went to base gym today and ask about working out, I only needed my govt card from back home and no charge so tomorrow will hit it up big!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hit up base gym today! Not bad. They got a ton of equipement in one room with mirrors on both sides of the wall. Then they have a seperate room for just lifting free weights. I hit up shoulder today. 

Shoulder:

seated db presses: 45lbs x 8,8,8

seated machine lat raises: 65lbs x 8,8,8

straight bar 45lbs upright rows: x 10,10,10

machine presses 95lbs x 8,8,8

standing front db raises 15lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 19, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Hit up base gym today! Not bad. They got a ton of equipement in one room with mirrors on both sides of the wall. Then they have a seperate room for just lifting free weights. I hit up shoulder today.
> 
> Shoulder:
> 
> ...



Glad you were able to get in there


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well last day of class for this week and 3 day weekend ahead. Then four more days next week before I head back home to sweet home Alabama!! About to hit the pool up. Today was bicep day. Arms are feeling both bigger and tighter! Energy same as usual, agression still bte 7-9.

Biceps:

Seated alt db curls: 35lbs x 8,8,8

ez curl bar curls: 75lbs x 8,8,8

Super set with standing hammer curls 30lbs x 8,8,8
concentration curls 25lbs x 10,10,10​


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 19, 2012)

You and I both lol. Guy is very cool just ask for gov't cac card and said go get it. 



HereToStudy said:


> Glad you were able to get in there


----------



## |Z| (Apr 21, 2012)

good stuff man, keep it up! no wonder your arms feel big, that looks like an intense bicep routine


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks brother! Having migrane issues today and I don't ever get reg heachaches. This one's def bugging me.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 22, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Thanks brother! Having migrane issues today and I don't ever get reg heachaches. This one's def bugging me.



Strange. Drive won't have an impact on blood pressure, but it might be worth checking either way. I would increase water intake (and if sodium intake is high, lower that as well).


----------



## jwa (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope you got that migraine issue situated boss.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nah hereto I belive it is siniusus. Ark was a bad pollen going on and it is gone now. Today hit up quick back and 1 mile cardio. Wanted to do legs but whole darn fire dept out here was working out on app legs lol. No app supression, still have the agression though. 

Back:

db rows: 45lbs x 8,8,8

back ext: 95lbs x 15,15,15

machine rows: 125 x 10,10,10

chest pull downs close grips 80lbs x 6,6,6

i mile cardio on treadmill


----------



## Cork (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking good.  Keep up the consistency!


----------



## ryansm (Apr 24, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Nah hereto I belive it is siniusus. Ark was a bad pollen going on and it is gone now. Today hit up quick back and 1 mile cardio. Wanted to do legs but whole darn fire dept out here was working out on app legs lol. No app supression, still have the agression though.
> 
> Back:
> 
> ...


Would you say the aggression is motivating?


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes it is, anytime I get agressive it motivates me to push my lard arse up and go. For example today was short day for class as we are almost done and actually quickly ahead of plan. So we cut out around 2 and although I felt lil on the tired side, my agression was still high and I went in to do legs.  My arms are getting fuller and I can tell the strength will just be a moment of time when the shoulder completley feels better. I'm gunning for chest and tri's tomorrow so we'll see!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 24, 2012)

Today hit up some legs:

Leg presses: 4 plates x 8 , 6 plates x 8,8

leg ext: 125lb x 10,10,10

lying prone leg curls: 65lbs x 12, 12, 12

standing calf raises 100lbs x 10,10,10 I did these superseted with leg ext ouchhh


----------



## R1balla (Apr 24, 2012)

nice


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 24, 2012)

Trouble walking after that leg killer?


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 25, 2012)

Today got out of class early and tomorrow we more then likely will get out before lunch time. Hit up some chest and triceps today. They had a triceps ext machine that we don't have back home, gota say love it. Only bad thing was trying to bench just 135 again on flat and even though I could push it, the shoulder wouldn't allow it. I'm beggning to wonder if I'll ever be able to bench again. Really psss me off. 

Chest:

flat db presses: 45lbs x 8,8,8

incline db presses: 40lbs x 10,10,10

incline chest press machine: 100lbs x 8,8,8

triceps:

triceps ext machine: 80lbs x 12,12,12

seated db over head presses: 45lbs x 10,10,10

close grip tricep pushdowns: 140lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 25, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Today got out of class early and tomorrow we more then likely will get out before lunch time. Hit up some chest and triceps today. They had a triceps ext machine that we don't have back home, gota say love it. Only bad thing was trying to bench just 135 again on flat and even though I could push it, the shoulder wouldn't allow it.* I'm beggning to wonder if I'll ever be able to bench again. Really psss me off. *
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...



As i said in the other thread, give it time. I wish you were cool with injections, because I would recommend you consider supplementing with HGH peptides, which might assist in the healing process. 

As for the tricep machine, the one bad part of working at any new gym is I always fall in love with a piece of equipment I do not have back home, lol.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 26, 2012)

Problems with injections lol I don't have a single problem with them!!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 26, 2012)

Got to class around 8am for like 30 minutes or less then we all were released!!! Just had to come in to get certificates and photos. Went on to gym, later to wash clothes. Fly out tomorrow morning to sweet home Alabama!! 

Shoulders:

machine press: 95lbs x 10, 110lbs x 10,10

upright straightbar: 45lbs x 10,10,10

lat machine pulldowns: 140lbs x 8,8,8

db shoulder presses: 50lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## Resolve (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm a bit jealous - my semester doesn't end until next Tuesday, when I have a Thesis Committee Meeting.  But after that, I'm free for the summer!  Or at least, free from journal clubs and seminars; I still have to be in the lab researching.  But it's so much nicer when you don't constantly have BS meetings getting in the way!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 26, 2012)

Agree with that!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 26, 2012)

Resolve said:


> I'm a bit jealous - my semester doesn't end until next Tuesday, when I have a Thesis Committee Meeting.  But after that, I'm free for the summer!  Or at least, free from journal clubs and seminars; I still have to be in the lab researching.  But it's so much nicer when you don't constantly have BS meetings getting in the way!


Resolve, what level of school are you?


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 28, 2012)

Damn got back home and find out my wife drop 9 lbs wth I gota play catch up now lol. Today went to lil ones' soccer game then later hit the gym for biceps and 1.34 miles on treadmill

Biceps:

seated db curls: 40lbs x 6,6,6

standing ez bar curls: 75lbs x 8,8,8 
superseted with single arm high pulley reverese pressdowns 50lbs x 10,10,10

concentration curls: 30lbs x 5,5,5

hammer curls 30lbs x 6,6,6


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 29, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Damn got back home and find out my wife drop 9 lbs wth I gota play catch up now lol.


Make it competitive. As son as you do you both will have the drive to get the best out of your goals.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh it's on brother! It is on!!


----------



## packers6211 (May 1, 2012)

Man long day at work, then off to chest day. Afterwards the wife and I moved a furniture set into our bed room that was four heavy A$$ pieces. I'm dead worn out that I almost forgot to log lol. Nothing big today did hit 50's on db's presses, but still not flat bench. 

Chest:

flat db presses: 50's x 8,8,8

pec deck: 125lbs x 10,10,10

machine presses: 150lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## HereToStudy (May 1, 2012)

Haha, keep us updated. I am on your side.


----------



## Resolve (May 2, 2012)

Keep at it man, you'll get there.  Healing takes time.


----------



## packers6211 (May 2, 2012)

I know bro it is just very mental break down for me considering I was close to 300 before surgery. It's like that spot just wan't let up on that move.


----------



## packers6211 (May 2, 2012)

Done with Androdrive now few days into the sustain Alpha. My take on Androdrive is it gears more towards aggression and movitavation compared to lean with cutting and energy.  My agression was higher then normal, and can tell my strength is getting back up from surgery with exception of flat barbell bench. Def effective and look forward to future pp products.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the review


----------



## packers6211 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks goes out to you guys. Awesome aggression with Drive, and can tell my body changed in composition. My wife kept talking about my arm looking more formed and shaped!!!


----------



## packers6211 (May 5, 2012)

Sustain Alpha is in first week. Gota say taste wise is nothing like tcf 1 kinda strong lol. Today went to hit up back before date night with Mrs. Packers. I really wanted to hit the gym since last few days been extremley busy. Wasn't sure how well I was going to lift but was very suprised as I felt stronger then I have in awhile. 

Back:

db rows: 45lbs x 8,8,8

close grip pulldowns: 80lbs x 8,8,8

face pulls: 80lbs x 10, 100lbs x 12,12

machine rows: 120lbs x 8,8,8

wide grip straight pulldowns: 90lbs x 8,8,8​


----------



## HereToStudy (May 6, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Thanks goes out to you guys. Awesome aggression with Drive, and can tell my body changed in composition. My wife kept talking about my arm looking more formed and shaped!!!


Thanks goes to you for running a log. Definitely appreciated.


----------



## Powermaster (May 7, 2012)

How long off before running again? 4 weeks?


----------



## packers6211 (May 7, 2012)

Everyone is different but I like to go 3 to 4 weeks break after doing a ph.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 7, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Everyone is different but I like to go 3 to 4 weeks break after doing a ph.


That is ok with products like AndroDrive. Harsher compounds though should definitely have a longer rest period.


----------



## ryansm (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the log and ya SA doesn't taste the best lol but it's certainly worth it


----------



## packers6211 (May 8, 2012)

Oh no doubt bro been feeling really good as far as strength and endurance just been tired due to hot arse Alabama weather and work.


----------



## packers6211 (May 8, 2012)

Lot of heat down here in Bama and no air working in the room I'm in at work this week!! Feeling worn out as far as sleep goes, but yet strong and jacked up. Today hit up biceps and had a very good for me bicep day. 

Biceps:

seated db curls: 45lbs x 6,6,6

standing ez bar curls: 90lbs x 6,6,6

concentraion curls: 30lbs x 5,5,5

standing sup db curls: 35lbs x 8,8,8

cardio: 1.3 miles​


----------



## packers6211 (May 9, 2012)

Killer workout today for me again. Feeling strong as ever and still very aggressive. 

Sholders:

Lat machine pull downs: 120lbs x 10,10,10

db presses: 50lbs x 8,8,8

behind neck pulldowns: 80lbs x 10,10,10

straight bar upright rows: 45lbs x 8,8,8

side db laterals: 15lbs x 10,10,7


----------



## HereToStudy (May 13, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Oh no doubt bro been feeling really good as far as strength and endurance just been tired due to hot arse Alabama weather and work.


Better than the Chicago weather right now I am sure. One day in the 80s, next rainy and cold.


----------



## packers6211 (May 15, 2012)

Updated pictures guys hope there's some signs for the good on weight loss and def. I think my calves getting smaller though.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 4, 2012)

Killer calves my man. Sorry I completely missed that update. How have things been since?


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 5, 2012)

Going well brother, been fighting trying to knock off more weight been staying with in 226 to 233 but getting stronger! I started a log today if you get chance to check it under supplements.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 5, 2012)

Subbed to it


----------

